

NOAuth - neonacho
http://neonacho.calepin.co/noauth.html

======
dsl
You don't need a keylogger. An iOS app can inspect the cookie store of a
WebUIView instance it created.

~~~
neonacho
You won't get the credentials in clear text from that.

~~~
dsl
With a session cookie you don't need them.

